# Big Bear stuck in 5th gear



## MuddinNH

i was riddin' along one night and when i went to down shift, it wouldnt. its a semi-automatic 5spd tranny. i can hold it out of fifth, but it wont drop into 4th. any ideas on whats wrong?


----------



## cojack

shifter needs adjusting...and i am only guessing as i think its not pushing down far enough in return not letting it down shift....just a thought!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

That would be a good place to start^^ If you dont have any luck there it may be the shift forks, but they usually break in 1st or 2nd , when power shifting not cruising along in 5th


----------



## MuddinNH

yeah ill try that but it was weird that it happened in a high gear. woulda been better if it stopped in 2nd or 3rd, that way i could still go boggin'


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: yep he's got MIMB for sure , LOL


----------



## MuddinNH

hell yeah


----------



## phreebsd

im sure you've tried rocking it back and forth like a crazy man all the while moving the shifter up and down like, well, a crazy man?
that's what i would do first. then i would check a service manual.
i looked at the service manual for your bike. you have these 4 possibilities concerning your issue:


Shift cam groove jammed with impurities
Seized shift fork
Bent shift fork guide bar
broken shift guide


----------



## MuddinNH

oh yeah, ive done every thing to try to get it into a different gear, its just not happenin. thanks for the ideas. i dont know how much longer i can go with out my quad. the fact that it happened all of a sudden leads me to believe it is something snaped, bent, or out of place, rather than the Shift cam groove jammed with impurities. and since i can get it between gears makes me think its probably not a seized shift fork.


----------



## MuddinNH

Its fixed!


----------



## kevinquinn84

What was it


----------

